# RSS Feed



## Woz (Nov 18, 2003)

Any chance of an RSS feed for those who are interested in keeping up to date with the latest GBA scene news but don't neccesarily visit Gbatemp daily?


----------



## cloud_171 (Nov 18, 2003)

not that I know of but that would be an awesome idea, shouldn't be that hard to make one


----------



## Xerone (Nov 18, 2003)

RSS feed.. i dont understand everything in the world, could you guys fill me in?


----------



## Woz (Nov 18, 2003)

QUOTE(Xerone @ Nov 18 2003 said:


> RSS feed.. i dont understand everything in the world, could you guys fill me in?Â


Check out this RSS FAQ.

Thats to do with headline syndication, which is what I want the RSS feed for. RSS itself can be used for many other things, but explaining it here is out of scope. Google is your friend.


----------



## cloud_171 (Nov 18, 2003)

it is basically a news thing, i don't know too much about it, all i know is that I have a trillian plug-in that pops up with news on the corner, which would awesome for releases to be on there


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 21, 2003)

Hehe, I suggested the idea to Costello not long ago, as their is a nice plugin for Trillian that supports RSS feeds. Costello loved it, and made a RSS feed for GBASaves.com to test that it works.

When we hear from Kivan next, we will ask for access to the information we need to make an RSS feed for GBAtemp!

I'm not promising it will be done, but it's more than likely!


----------



## KotaInka2 (Nov 21, 2003)

Interesting that this was posted by somebody (rom leecher?) who can't be bothered to come and contribute to the community but would rather have their rom news delivered to their recliner. Still, it isn't that bad of an idea really. 

What is up with Kivan anyway? Any idea when the master of ceremonies will reappear again? Is he on some kind of extended skiing vacation?


----------



## Woz (Nov 23, 2003)

QUOTE(KotaInka2 @ Nov 21 2003 said:


> Interesting that this was posted by somebody (rom leecher?) who can't be bothered to come and contribute to the community but would rather have their rom news delivered to their recliner. Still, it isn't that bad of an idea really.


I prefer the term "lurker". Just because I don't post frequently doesn't mean I'm not a part of the community.

And it's not as if making an RSS feed would stop me visiting the site. Quite the opposite, as I would know sooner of news and events & therefor visit as they occurred not just when I remember to check it out.


----------

